# What do you think of this food?



## bluebo (Sep 9, 2012)

What do you all think of this food? Any and all opinions (on this kibble) are appreciated!
http://satoripetfood.com/lamb-recipe.html


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked it at first, then realized how little lamb is probably in there with only 26% protein.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Previous response to your question.
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/17016-what-your-opinion-food.html


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I liked it at first, then realized how little lamb is probably in there with only 26% protein.


Not too fast there.
(apples to apples in terms of weight)
Lamb: 25% of the energy is proteins :: Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Lamb, ground, raw
Chicken: 49% of the energy is proteins :: Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Chicken, ground, raw

All lamb formulas have less protein than their chicken or fish counterpart. Perfectly normal, does not have anything to do with amounts in an apple to apple comparison.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I found Grandma Lucy's though which is 35% protein with chicken and 39% with lamb. The rest of the formula is the same though. Even with that being true, and thanks for the link, I'd rather they put more lamb in to bring the protein level in line with the other formulas.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I found Grandma Lucy's though which is 35% protein with chicken and 39% with lamb. The rest of the formula is the same though. Even with that being true, and thanks for the link, I'd rather they put more lamb in to bring the protein level in line with the other formulas.


They use chickpeas to bolster the protein content. They actually brag about it.
In terms of animal sources lamb formulas are in line with other foods. 1 unit is still 1 unit, the difference is in protein content, energy and minerals. Upping one ingredient always comes with side-effects.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

DaViking said:


> They use chickpeas to bolster the protein content. They actually brag about it.
> In terms of animal sources lamb formulas are in line with other foods. 1 unit is still 1 unit, the difference is in protein content, energy and minerals. Upping one ingredient always comes with side-effects.


That would depend on the formula used. I would agree with the Pureformance being that way as it is made with chick peas. I have found that stools are abundant when I fed GL - but I liked that it wasn't highly processed. 

It doesn't look too bad. Is it highly available in your area? Have you thought about other brands? A really fantastic one that I keep on hand is Zero/G made by darford. It's a low glycemic food and my dogs really like it.

Dog Food & Treats | Darford Pet Food


----------



## bluebo (Sep 9, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Not too fast there.
> (apples to apples in terms of weight)
> Lamb: 25% of the energy is proteins :: Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Lamb, ground, raw
> Chicken: 49% of the energy is proteins :: Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Chicken, ground, raw
> ...


So what is your opinion in it?


----------



## bluebo (Sep 9, 2012)

BeagleCountry said:


> Previous response to your question.
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/17016-what-your-opinion-food.html


Thank you for the link


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

bluebo said:


> What do you all think of this food? Any and all opinions (on this kibble) are appreciated!
> Dog Food, Red Meat Recipe for Dogs in Canada


Before the fat and functional ingredients start it got only 4 major ingredients. I like that, it's uncomplicated. Don't know anything about weight, meal quality or protein distribution but 26% protein from a LID lamb formula isn't bad at all. It uses peas/pea fiber and alfalfa as dietary fiber, you can do better imo. Ref countless posts and replies I've made about beet pulp. Seems like they try to get an edge by promoting themselves as "green and sustainable" Nothing wrong with that per say and for some things like that matters. Got very little to do with nutrition though. Compared to many other GF foods I don't see any reason not to give it a try if you are looking for a GF lamb alternative. They use much of the same marketing techniques as many other makers of so called super premium GF products. You can agree or disagree with this, they are not any better or worse than their peers imo. It is manufactured in Ontario and chances are that it is either the Elmira Pet plant or the Nutreco plant in St. Marys. Could be wrong though, please correct me if anyone have other info. Both plants are good.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

bluebo said:


> So what is your opinion in it?


You beat me to it, see reply above


----------

